# Will Windex damage paint?



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

I was cleaning up a fine layer of dust on my car before I put it away for the winter and since I have no hose handy (highrise life sucks) and the quantity of dirt didn't justify a full wash, I just used some windex and lint-free cloths to clean the car.

I noticed some streaking on the hood. I noticed there was a white film on my cloth. I suspect it might be the teflon that my usual wash detergent deposits, but maybe not...  

Does anyone know if Windex or similar ammonia based cleaners are a no-no for car paint surfaces?

Can anyone recommend a cleaner to get rid of wax/teflon deposits so that I can put a nice new layer of wax on?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Windex is very good for healing wounds and poisen ivy . . . at least that's what the father from the movie 'My big fat Greek wedding' used   


BTW you'd have to see that movie to understand my joking.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Not a good idea. These cleaners are acidic, and that's never good for paint. If you want something you can use to "spray and wipe" the car with-- get a "quick detailer". Griot's makes a product called Speed Shine, Meguiar's makes a product called "Quik Detailer", etc. I'd also recommend buying microfiber cloths for this purpose, as they're less likely to scratch. You might also consider a car duster like the California Car duster. ITs basically a mop-like device whose fibers are coated with wax so as to pick up dust. I've never used one, but many members here seem to have good luck.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

I agree with robg. The California Car Duster works very well in situations like yours.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

glass cleaners will strip wax, but like posted above, are too harsh on your car. if you want to strip wax you can polish the car, or spray and wipe a mix of 50/50 alcohol and water....


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *I noticed some streaking on the hood. I noticed there was a white film on my cloth. I suspect it might be the teflon that my usual wash detergent deposits, but maybe not...
> *


I would stay away from Windex as well. Either use a California Car Duster (I have one and it works well for light dust), wait it out and wash it later, or (last resort) use a quick detailer spray. I say last resourt because I'm still pretty sure that any quick detailer has the potential to scratch your paint and leaves swirls, more so than a regular wash.

BTW, if you're happy with your car wash solution then that's fine, but do realize that the teflon in it or any other wax/polish is pretty much useless for protecting your finish. Teflon does absolutely nothing to enhance shine, and it won't protect anything until it's been properly heated and "baked" to a temperature that would melt the vinyl in your car. It's great for bullets and frying pans, and other applications where it's been properly cured...but in other applications it's pure marketing.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *Not a good idea. These cleaners are acidic, ... *


Glass cleaners are acidic? I know they contain alcohol, but I didn't know they were acidic.

If it were harmful to a car's finish, I'm sure that:
1) Glass cleaner mfg's would warn people to never use their product on your car

2) Paint mfg's would find a formulation that doesn't get destroyed when windex hits it (or warn people if such a formulation couldn't be found).

I've used windex on my cars, interior and exterior, for as long as I've been old enough to reach the windows, and have never had paint damage as a result. Wax stripping? Yes, but paint damage? No.

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if the Kalifornia Duster did more damage to your paint than windex. After all, what's worse than dragging a dry mop head over a dusty/dirty painted surface? :yikes:


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for all the great feedback!

I will look into the car duster. I will look into the alcohol solution as well, since I don't want to add more wax-etc. until I get a chance to do a proper wax job.

Jetfire: I don't think the teflon does much except to help water beading on the surface. It seems to make it easier to clean the car subsequently as well.

On a related note, it may help rims re. brake dust, although this may also be due to spending the time to wax them (another great idea I got on this board).

Again, thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

ff said:


> *Glass cleaners are acidic? I know they contain alcohol, but I didn't know they were acidic.
> 
> If it were harmful to a car's finish, I'm sure that:
> 1) Glass cleaner mfg's would warn people to never use their product on your car
> ...


I think the main ingredient in Windex is ammonia... however it is definitely true that some do have alcohol (that great clear stuff they ship the bimmers with for example).

I used the same logic that you just used to make my original go-ahead decision. It was the resulting white residue on my towel that caused me concern. If it is teflon, fine, clearcoat, AAARRRGGHH!!!  :yikes: :tsk: 

In other words, I hope the logic is sound. They do recommend it for glass (which the car has a lot of) and chrome (same). So it is inevitable that you will get some on the car. But in intentionally applied quite a bit.

I did use those micro-fiber cloths as robg suggested so at least I don't think I scratched the surface much.

On a related note, is it good practice to regularly strip the wax buildup off your car and start over?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Actually ammonia is basic, not acidic. FWIW soap is also basic.

It'll probably strip wax, but I doubt it'll hurt the paint unless it sat on it a long time. The factory windshield washer seems to be ammonia based, so BMW would be liable if the washer fluid stripped the paint.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *On a related note, is it good practice to regularly strip the wax buildup off your car and start over? *


Some people might think so, but I don't. I just can't imagine wax building up on the car's surface, unless you waxed once every 2 hours for 10 straight years. :bawling:

I've always applied wax right over the top of the existing wax, and ended up with perfect results.


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

ff said:


> *Some people might think so, but I don't. I just can't imagine wax building up on the car's surface, unless you waxed once every 2 hours for 10 straight years. :bawling:
> 
> I've always applied wax right over the top of the existing wax, and ended up with perfect results. *


 :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

One other idea-- I read your original post too fast and missed the part about wanting to strip wax deposits off. Griot's make a paint cleaner/prep product for this exact purpose. I'm sure other companies make similar products that are also good- but i used the Griot's product and was happy with it. If you don't use it too often, some Dawn dishwashing detergent will also remove wax quite well (i'm sure i'll get flamed for suggesting that).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Actually ammonia is basic, not acidic. FWIW soap is also basic.
> 
> It'll probably strip wax, but I doubt it'll hurt the paint unless it sat on it a long time. The factory windshield washer seems to be ammonia based, so BMW would be liable if the washer fluid stripped the paint. *


True. I was thinking of some versions of Windex and other glass cleaners that have vinegar or alcohol in them.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *[...]If you don't use it too often, some Dawn dishwashing detergent will also remove wax quite well (i'm sure i'll get flamed for suggesting that). *


Isn't this what Zaino recommends?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> *One other idea-- I read your original post too fast and missed the part about wanting to strip wax deposits off. Griot's make a paint cleaner/prep product for this exact purpose. I'm sure other companies make similar products that are also good- but i used the Griot's product and was happy with it. If you don't use it too often, some Dawn dishwashing detergent will also remove wax quite well (i'm sure i'll get flamed for suggesting that). *


I'm just curious why anyone would want to remove wax from a car's finish? Seems counterproductive.


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

ff said:


> *I'm just curious why anyone would want to remove wax from a car's finish? Seems counterproductive. *


Well, that was part of the reason I asked the question. If there is no good reason, then problem solved!

I was aware that products to do this were available, so next question would be... why?

robg: I noticed that on Griot's they refer to a 3M 'adhesive removing product' is that what you used, or was it branded as 'Griot's'?

Also, it seems that Griot's only sells online, is that true?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Windex is very good for healing wounds and poisen ivy . . . at least that's what the father from the movie 'My big fat Greek wedding' used
> 
> BTW you'd have to see that movie to understand my joking. *


Didn't anyone here get my joke ? ? ? That movie was really funny !!!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Didn't anyone here get my joke ? ? ? That movie was really funny !!! *


I got it. :thumbup:

Great movie!

--SONET


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

ff said:


> *Glass cleaners are acidic? I know they contain alcohol, but I didn't know they were acidic.
> 
> If it were harmful to a car's finish, I'm sure that:
> 1) Glass cleaner mfg's would warn people to never use their product on your car
> ...


Nah - that logic doesn't quite follow for me.

If it did, it would be a sound argument that muriatic acid and
oven cleaner cans should have a warning about auto finishes.


----------

